# Mirror Universe Defiant renders



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Ok, yes, these are late in coming, I apologise. However, here's some pics I wiped up of the USS Defiant as she was used in the episode. Sorry for the lateness, but it's amazing how life creeps in and then it's weeks later!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Very beautiful !!!
Thankyou Mr. nx01Rob !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Oooh! Nice! Thanks, Rob!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

She sure is Purdy!!!


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh wow.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Really beautiful! Thanks Rob! Didn't miss an angle.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

WOW! GREAT SHOTS! Thanks for showing those! Excellent reference material for an updated _Constitution _class. :thumbsup:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Looks great Rob! Thanks a bunch!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks a bunch Rob!!

By the way, I'm almost finished my PL 1/1000 Defiant, inspired by your CGI work on the mirror universe episode. Pics here for anyone interested:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=112860

Huzz


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those last pics look good, Dave!


----------



## Captain_April (Oct 20, 2002)

Had you had the whole ship in Picture four(cut off the end of the nacelle) then it would have been a perfect set. I am not complaining!


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Thank you very much Rob ! Those are beautiful ! You have given me a lot of PhotoShop fun!


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey sweet! Thanks for the look. But I do have to ask as to the heavy look of the aztec on the underside of the saucer. Is it due to the lighting that just so happens to highlight it on the underside? Or was it made extra heavy for other reasons? Either way the ship looks great!


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Oh man! You're going to spoil us something fierce there, Rob. Those are beautiful.
Thanks so much for taking the time to share those with us. Really appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

***

I like the second pic very much. It's the first time I've seen paneling done on the TOS version of this vehicle, and I like it. Well done.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Four Mad Men said:


> Hey sweet! Thanks for the look. But I do have to ask as to the heavy look of the aztec on the underside of the saucer. Is it due to the lighting that just so happens to highlight it on the underside? Or was it made extra heavy for other reasons? Either way the ship looks great!



It just so happened to catch the light that way. I left it so people could see that there was this detail in ours.

I'm glad you guys are enjoying them and I do hope it will help with some model painting and weathering!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rob, you're a very nice man.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi rez orthographics in your section of FourMadMen's site, perhaps? 
Some flatened texture skins, perhaps? 

Anything at all you are willing to post would be greatly appreciated.
I'd especially love to see some hidden-line wireframes! 

Fantastic work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Chuck is a researchaholic. I was one but I got better!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Chuck is a researchaholic. I was one but I got better!


I used to be a shuttleholic. But I've been forced to go cold turkey lately...


----------



## pcumby (Jan 24, 2004)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

[dubious Scottish accent]

Aye.....

[/dubious Scottish accent]


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I've got a fever, and the only cure is MORE COWBELL!*

________
*"More cowbell" in this context translates as HIGH RES ORTHOS...

I'm _beggin' ya!_

Mark


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

Great work as usual, Rob!

Thanks for posting!

One question...to you ...or anyone that might know...

I see the two, back, white lighted squares on the saucer are not inside the rust ring as the front two are....and are located in the outer-most ring of the grid lines. Is this a change for the Defiant....or is this normal on all the saucers in the fleet?

OAB


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Its normal, the front and rear "personel hatches" were not in the exact same positions relative to the brdge.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I used to be a shuttleholic. But I've been forced to go cold turkey lately...


_Quit complaining and eat your Defiant! Now how can you have your shuttle if you don't eat your defiant?_


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Hey, thanks Rob. Those look great!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> _Quit complaining and eat your Defiant! Now how can you have your shuttle if you don't eat your defiant?_


Eat my Defiant?
I asked for more, please sir!

If I can't have more Defiant, then I want my pudding... ehr, shuttle!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks a million, Rob!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You crack me up,PerfesserCoffee. :tongue: 
I have been call Pink Lloyd, but I am just a refit in the fleet.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

"Pink Lloyd" Good one!


----------



## TheYoshinator! (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks Rob! I noticed everyone gave you a break for a while and didn't hound you for'm. At least publicly that is. Hehe. I'm sure you needed the break, that is if the perception is correct and you really got one. LOL!

Thanks again!

-James


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Excellent pictures-even the "rust ring" on the saucer. If I might ask a question, Rob; are these models textured with Lightwave or do you use another app for that? I've been teaching myself Lightwave for a while now-nowhere near your level though. 

I'm actually making a short CG animated film myself. Here's one of the shuttlecraft I'm in the process of creating; the Icarus.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jeff, interesting shuttle - it seems to have some elements of Reliant, Defiant, speedboat shuttle, and Delta Flyer design.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

There's a definite "sporty" look to it, in fact the sound FX for it include a racecar subtly mixed in! Actually a lot of influence came from another craft I really like; the Proteus. Icarus is very similar in that the pilot sits behind and above the crew. His controls are very much like a wheel and throttle quadrant of todays jets.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

spe130 said:


> Jeff, interesting shuttle - it seems to have some elements of Reliant, Defiant, speedboat shuttle, and Delta Flyer design.



With just a dash of Nostromo... 

Shane


----------



## HarryD (May 11, 2005)

Looking very nice indeed!

And yeah, I also like cowbells.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

So does Christopher Walken.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Wow. Nice pictures Rob.

Dave, can't wait to see your Defiant when she's done.....Bob


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it's done, BatBob.
It has already appeared on _Enterprise_ in three episodes...


I'm just hoping for some high-rez orthographic renders...


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I'm pretty sure it's done, BatBob.
> It has already appeared on _Enterprise_ in three episodes...


Um, that would be Rob's (and Koji's) Defiant, not Dave's.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Ooops! My mistake! :freak:
You have my abject apologies...


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice shuttle Jeff. And yeah, it does look sorta Nostromo or rather "Leviathan" shaped from the "Book of Alien" pre- production art. Which is cool! :thumbsup: (oh and yes, we model and texture in LW. Use Photoshop for maps)

As for who Dave is and his model, I know nothing about. Koji wholly built the Defiant we used. Nacelles Lighting and certain textures tweeks by me. It was done at EdenFX with reference help from Doug Drexler from the Art Dept and by extension whomever gave him reference. That's it.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

nx01Rob said:


> Nice shuttle Jeff. And yeah, it does look sorta Nostromo or rather "Leviathan" shaped from the "Book of Alien" pre- production art. Which is cool! :thumbsup: (oh and yes, we model and texture in LW. Use Photoshop for maps)
> 
> As for who Dave is and his model, I know nothing about. Koji wholly built the Defiant we used. Nacelles Lighting and certain textures tweeks by me. It was done at EdenFX with reference help from Doug Drexler from the Art Dept and by extension whomever gave him reference. That's it.


Any chance you'll be posting some high-res orthographic and other views on FourMadMen's site?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Rob, those are some excellent renders! They will come in most handy for many of us! While at WonderFest, I picked up a 1/1000 shuttlebay. Once I pick up a chase circuit from Cult, I plan on decking out a PL kit as the Defiant! Thanks again for the wonderful referneces!

Anyone got $45 I can borrow??


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

????

Rob, as for who "Dave" is, its me. On post 9 of this very thread I posted the following, intended as a compliment to your fine CGI work:

*Thanks a bunch Rob!!*

*By the way, I'm almost finished my PL 1/1000 Defiant, inspired by your CGI work on the mirror universe episode. Pics here for anyone interested:*

*http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=112860*

*Huzz*

And Prince of Styrene, yes the Polar Lights model, which is the one I am building guys, does look damn nice decked out as the Defiant!

Huzz
Dave
David
Davey
Dave Hussey
or whatever!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ Hi Whatever! :freak: 

I hope the Defiant is in the 2006 Ships of the Line calendar. Looking forward to what Rob has done.


----------



## nx01Rob (Mar 1, 2005)

Well oops and sorry.  But Chuck was saying a "Dave" person had there Defiant already seen on the show so I got confused as this was not possible. I didn't make the connection that it was you they were talking about. Maybe I missread the post. DOH!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Yep, I missed the shift in subject from complimenting NX-01's work to talking about Dave's...






BATBOB said:


> Wow. Nice pictures Rob.
> 
> Dave, can't wait to see your Defiant when she's done.....Bob


 
Was busy and at work at the time I was skimming the forum.

I was asking NX-01 Rob about the high res orthographics, if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Rob and Chuck - No sweat guys.

But ya could make it up to me by digging up another one of those lovely Defiant CGI images for all of us here! 

Huzz


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

Defiant High Res Orthos...HIGH RES ORTHOS...*HIGH RES ORTHOS...*

... pretty please?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Rob and Chuck - No sweat guys.
> 
> But ya could make it up to me by digging up another one of those lovely Defiant CGI images for all of us here!
> 
> Huzz


You'll have to ask Rob about that. I've begged as much as I can Dave.

I'm sure he's probably really really busy right now as he hasn't been even lurking much lately. Hope we haven't scared him away...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> And Prince of Styrene, yes the Polar Lights model, which is the one I am building guys, does look damn nice decked out as the Defiant!


Gee, thanks, Huzz. Rub it in, why don't 'cha!


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

More cowbell!

Please?


----------



## wpthomas (Apr 28, 2005)

Sorry if this was answered before, but I never saw it (speculation, yes, answers, no). Was the Defiant model re-used as the Enterprise in "These Are the Voyages"?

(And more pics, PLEASE.)


----------

